# are any amps .5 ohm stable?



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

my 2 subs are daul 2ohm and I'm tired of runing them at 2 and losing valuble wattage theat I'm already paying for ........

just wondering befor eI get new amps if there arent any affordable ones them I'ma stay jbl and get one there amps sence they all make power at and


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

You can wire dual 2 ohm to a 1 ohm load 2 ohm load or 4


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

are you only using one coil on each sub?why not wire them to one ohm?if you hook up the + on one coil to the - on the other coil and hook it up with the remaining + on one and - on the other thats a 2 ohm load on a dual 2 ohm sub.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

you have to use both voice coils or youll fuck up your subs 


you can only wire 2 daul 2 ohm subs to .5 , 2, or 4 ohms check any wire diagram and it will tell you the same

I can wire sub indivdually to 1 ohm but when I hook the both up to a mono amp that becomes a .5 ohm load


----------



## Samuel_J (Jun 19, 2006)

zabco had some amps that were .25 ohm stable


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Lanzar OptiDrives drop down to 0.5 Ohm Stable...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Keep in mind, it makes NO difference what ohm load you wire subs at, as long as they are at the ohm load your amp puts out the most power at...

If you are running them at 2ohms now, there will be no difference at all wiring them at .5 unless you get an amp that makes more power at .5 than an at 2ohm...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

How do you guys think you can run (2) DVC 2 ohm subs at 4 ohms? .5, 2, or 8 are your choices.

And instead of buying an amp that runs at .5 ohms, just find one that is maximized at 2 ohms. They are a little more plentiful than ones that run STABILE at .5 ohm.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Didnt know it was mono block


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

some of mmats monoblocks are .5ohm stable... like this one

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=4429


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 1 2006, 06:14 AM~6280890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My amp puts out more wattage at 4 ohms then it does at 2 ohms, its a a/b class, not sure if that has something to do with it... I dont know.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 1 2006, 06:35 PM~6283416
> *My amp puts out more wattage at 4 ohms then it does at 2 ohms, its a a/b class, not sure if that has something to do with it... I dont know.
> *


Yeah, that's what I'm getting at...

If your amp puts out the most power at 4ohms, then you need to wire subs at 4ohms on it...

If it was at 2ohms, then wire at 2ohms etc etc...

What ohms the subs are wired at makes no difference in the SUBS, only the amp you have hooked to them...


----------

